# "No disks found!" Trouble installing FreeBSD 8.2



## ozhu (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi community

I'm a total noob to *BSD; figured I'd try dual booting FreeBSD 8.2 (i386) with Windows 7 on my Sony VGN-CR510E. However, it seems that I can't even progress through the very first steps of installation. When I try to run a basic install, I get an error:


```
No disks found! Please verify that your disk controller is being properly probed at boot time.
 See the hardware guide on the documentation menu for clues on diagnosing this type of problem.
```

I'm not completely sure where to find my disk controller, so in Device Manager (in windoze), under *IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers*, I can see three entries:


ATA Channel 0
ATA Channel 1
Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828

I'm assuming that the latter (Intel ICH8M SATA) is my disk controller? I scanned through the Disk Controllers under Supported Devices in the FreeBSD Docs, and this item doesn't seem to be supported (although I could be a little hasty in this)?

I also searched online for similar cases of this problem. Most solutions suggested running installation with ACPI disabled (this didn't work) or by changing SATA settings in the BIOS setup. Unfortunately, my BIOS setup does not include such options; I'm using Phoenix TrustedCore BIOS version R3051Q0.

Is my laptop simply incompatible with FreeBSD 8.2 on a hardware level, or is there some workaround? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bgpepi (Jan 12, 2012)

I have also this problem with boot FreeBSD 9.0 release.

```
ATA Channel 0
    ATA Channel 1
    Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3000

No disks found! Please verify that your disk controller is being properly probed at boot time.
 See the hardware guide on the documentation menu for clues on diagnosing this type of problem.
```

My laptop is  Sony Vaio VGN CR-11s/w.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 13, 2012)

That's strange. ICH8M should be well supported. If your BIOS allows, you may try to switch ATA between legacy and AHCI modes. If it won't help, we should somehow see what verbose FreeBSD boot messages speak about devices. Not sure about installation stage, but on normal system it could be done with `boot -v` in loader prompt.


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Ozhu,

please check the disk option in your BIOS. if it is set to AHCI, try IDE. or if its IDE try setting it to AHCI.

regards,
Adam


----------



## segfault (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I had something similar in the past as well. Toggling ACPI at the boot screen may help.


----------



## bgpepi (Jan 13, 2012)

segfault said:
			
		

> I think I had something similar in the past as well. Toggling ACPI at the boot screen may help.


I don't boot with ACPI disable. FreeBSD 9.0 don't boot with option disable ACPI.


----------



## bgpepi (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is my dmesg.boot from Live CD FreeBSD 9.0


```
Other BIOS signatures found:
ULE: setup cpu 0
ULE: setup cpu 1
wlan: <802.11 Link Layer>
acpi0: <Sony> on motherboard
PCIe: Memory Mapped configuration base @ 0xe0000000
pcibios: BIOS version 3.00
ioapic0: routing intpin 9 (ISA IRQ 9) to lapic 0 vector 48
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: wakeup code va 0xc51de000 pa 0x1000
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
agp0: <Intel GM965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7676k stolen memory
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfc100000-0xfc1fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 16 (PCI IRQ 16) to lapic 0 vector 50
uhci0: LegSup = 0x3000
usbus0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
usbus0: bpf attached
uhci0: usbpf: Attached
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 21 (PCI IRQ 21) to lapic 0 vector 51
usbus1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
usbus1: bpf attached
uhci1: usbpf: Attached
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xfc504000-0xfc5043ff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 18 (PCI IRQ 18) to lapic 0 vector 52
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
usbus2: bpf attached
ehci0: usbpf: Attached
hdac0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfc500000-0xfc503fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
msi: routing MSI IRQ 256 to local APIC 0 vector 53
hdac0: using IRQ 256 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> mem 0xf6000000-0xf6000fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
wpi0: Driver Revision 20071127
wpi0: Hardware Revision (0x1)
wpi0: Regulatory Domain: MoW2
wpi0: Hardware Type: B
wpi0: Hardware Revision: ?
wpi0: SKU does support 802.11a
wpi0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
wpi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps
wpi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xfa000000-0xfa000fff irq 18
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0: OUI 0x000004, model 0x0020, rev. 1
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: bpf attached
re0: Ethernet address: 00:1a:80:3b:8b:cf
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 23 (PCI IRQ 23) to lapic 0 vector 55
usbus3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
usbus3: bpf attached
uhci2: usbpf: Attached
uhci3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 19 (PCI IRQ 19) to lapic 0 vector 56
usbus4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-B> on uhci3
usbus4: bpf attached
uhci3: usbpf: Attached
uhci4: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus5: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-C> on uhci4
usbus5: bpf attached
uhci4: usbpf: Attached
ehci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> mem 0xfc504400-0xfc5047ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-A> on ehci1
usbus6: bpf attached
ehci1: usbpf: Attached
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xfc204000-0xfc204fff irq 20 at device 7.0 on pci8
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x14c0000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 0a:00:46:65:c9:e8
fwe0: bpf attached
fwe0: Ethernet address: 0a:00:46:65:c9:e8
fwip0: Firewire address: 08:00:46:03:02:65:c9:e8 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
pci8: <mass storage> at device 7.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH8M SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x18e0-0x18ef,0x18d0-0x18df at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 14 (ISA IRQ 14) to lapic 0 vector 57
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ioapic0: routing intpin 15 (ISA IRQ 15) to lapic 0 vector 58
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock (resolution 1000000us, adjustment 0.500000000s)
ioapic0: routing intpin 8 (ISA IRQ 8) to lapic 0 vector 59
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
ioapic0: routing intpin 2 (ISA IRQ 0) to lapic 0 vector 60
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd: the current kbd controller command byte 0047
atkbd: keyboard ID 0x41ab (2)
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: unable to allocate IRQ
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
ioapic0: routing intpin 12 (ISA IRQ 12) to lapic 0 vector 62
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0-00, 2 buttons
isa_probe_children: disabling PnP devices
sc: sc0 already exists; skipping it
ppc0: parallel port not found.
ppc0: <Parallel port> failed to probe at irq 7 on isa0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x3f8-0x3ff) for rid 0 of uart0
uart0: <ns8250> failed to probe at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 on isa0
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0x2f8-0x2ff) for rid 0 of uart1
uart1: <ns8250> failed to probe at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
isa_probe_children: probing PnP devices
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Device configuration finished.
procfs registered
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vlan: initialized, using hash tables with chaining
lo0: bpf attached
hptrr: no controller detected.
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC262
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10ec0262
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ata0: SATA reset: ports status=0x01
ata0: p0: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
ata0: p1: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
ata1: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
ata1: stat0=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
ata1: stat1=0x00 err=0x00 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
ata1: reset tp2 stat0=00 stat1=00 devices=0x10000
(aprobe0:ata1:0:0:0): SIGNATURE: eb14
acpi_acad0: acline initialization start
acpi_acad0: On Line
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
battery0: battery initialization start
pass0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
pass0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S 1.61> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
pass0: Serial Number HB47 711562
pass0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S 1.61> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: Serial Number HB47 711562
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [1095824 x 2048 byte records]
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cpu1 AP:
     ID: 0x01000000   VER: 0x00050014 LDR: 0x00000000 DFR: 0xffffffff
  lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000001ff
  timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
TSC timecounter disabled: C3 enabled.
GEOM: new disk cd0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1795536486 Hz quality -1000
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x05ca> at usbus2
ugen0.2: <ALPS> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL [ro]...
start_init: trying /sbin/init
ugen4.2: <Logitech> at usbus4
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/53.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ubt0: <ALPS UGX, class 224/1, rev 2.00/19.15, addr 2> on usbus0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```


----------

